# white spots in ca finish



## Robert Uresk (Oct 12, 2014)

Im sometimes getting white spots on my duck calls after using ca finish is there a better way or more durable way to finish a duck call with a high gloss any information would be greatly appreciated thank you
Rob


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Polyurethane spray (not sure of the durability), Spar Varnish/Mineral Spirits Dip (50%/50%), WTF and some more. Maybe your CA is old.


----------



## Robert Uresk (Oct 12, 2014)

I just bought it a week ago


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 12, 2014)

It's likely the way you're applying it. White lines generally happen from not keeping your sandpaper wet enough, and letting it get too hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Do you have any pictures? Spots in CA finish can happen in lots of different ways, some pictures might help identify the problem.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 12, 2014)

I have had white spots occur in CA finishes. What I decided was the problem, and at least it seems to be working, is that moisture or oil was still on the surface of the wood. Since I have taken just a bit more time in cleaning the wood before CA, I have not seen the problem. Now, question; Does moisture content create any problems. I don't know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2014)

Could be low spots/pits in the finish w sanding dust in em too. Everyone does there finish process a lii diff, but i have gotten in the habit of using my air compressor and a micro-fiber cloth after i sand the unless I wet sand, which I do as my last sanding before I buff. Sometimes using accelerator will can cause it if the CA is applied to thick.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree with Tom on the low spots. It can also be a product of using too such at a time. A thick layer is ore susceptible to white spots - ESPECIALLY if you are using an accelerator. CA generates heat as it dries. A thick coat will actually boil. The heat causes the finish to dry faster and trap the air bubbles from the boil within the finish. The result is the white spots.This is why pits or low spots are more apt to turn white. Excessive moisture in a blank will act as accelerator and produce the same result. Check the MC of your blank. 
Try a spot of CA back on the white spot to see if it disappears. If it does it is likely too much moisture or accelerator or too thick of an application. 
I'll put 90% odds on that being your problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Robert Uresk (Oct 13, 2014)

I start out with the thin CA I put about 6 drops on the blue shop paper towels I won't sand unless there is a build up of CA but that doesn'thappen until I apply the medium but I'm only putting 6 drops as well I blot the paper towel so it's not a glob that I'm applying I was just using sand paper then I discovered wet sanding I get it smooth dry it off with a clean rag then buff them out I will post a picture later on today when I get off work thank you everyone for your advice and help


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Are you using an acelerator after you apply the CA? I've gotten some white spots once in awhile if I apply too much spray.


----------



## Robert Uresk (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes I'm using an accelerator I hold it about a foot maybe a little further


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2014)

You've gotten some good advice, Rob. I've had this happen periodically, too. Moisture and heat are potential culprits, as are too much accelerator, too much CA, and old CA. I've had the best luck with CAs from Satellite City as well as Titebond, and NCF Quick aerosol has been my best accelerator. One nice thing about Satellite City is they also sell boxes replacement applicator caps for the CA bottles. 

I have found that I minimize the chance for white spots, cracks, etc. when I let the piece rest for a while after sanding and before applying CA (several hours at a minimum to overnight). My hypothesis is that this gives the final piece time to cool off go through any minor movement that might occur after turning and sanding. I always blow off any sawdust and wipe the piece down with acetone to remove any grease or oil or other moisture that might have transferred from my fingers before applying... and I try not to do a CA finish when the humidity is super high. I keep my CA in my refrigerator and toss and replace it every couple of months, even if still 1/2 full. I apply CA in small amounts, usually 2-3 drops on a paper towel. I start with a few coats of thin and don't use accelerator at that stage, then move on to medium. When I use the accelerator, it is just 2-3 quick sprays from 18-24 inches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 14, 2014)

In general, I follow SNEC's routine. After turning, let the piece rest for a couple hours, blow off the piece with compressed air, clean with acetone, avoid high humidity. I use Starbond CA and their accelerator. I use only thin even though that may take a few more applications. It sets up really fast. If I use accelerator, only need 1 spray from the refillable pump bottle from about 1-1.5 feet. I find the blue shop towels from WalMart work the best for me.

I apply by tearing the shop towel into 2 inch wide strips. Fold a strip until I have about 3-4 layers. Fold the the end of the shop towel over a piece thin card board like a post card. Hold the folded end underneath and apply a few drops of CA. Then with the lathe running, wipe the CA onto the whole piece from the underneath. Sometimes apply accelerator. Tear off the part of the shop towel that was used. (Repeat until satisfied with CA application)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2014)

I always fought getting a decent finish with paper towels or shop towels. Now I use Craft Foam. I bought a pack of 25 sheets about 4x6 for $2.00 a couple years ago. I am not even 1/10 of the way through it. I cut a piece about as wide as my finger and about an inch long. I place it under the spinning blank and drip the CA over the top. Zip it back and forth once or twice and you get a very smooth and thin coat. I leave it spinning to dry and almost never use an accelerator anymore. When the glue is dry on the foam its dry on the blank. I flip the piece of foam and repeat. Then I turn it around and get two more applications from the same piece.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Molokai (Oct 15, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It's likely the way you're applying it. White lines generally happen from not keeping your sandpaper wet enough, and letting it get too hot.


Since i am new to CA finish, and started turning some bangles recently, tell me... You wet your sand paper when sanding CA finish that is already dry or ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 15, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Since i am new to CA finish, and started turning some bangles recently, tell me... You wet your sand paper when sanding CA finish that is already dry or ?


Yessir. I pretty much do it the way Andrew Hadden does, with a few things I changed up to tailor more towards me. I'm on my phone now, but I'll link the video later if you can't find it. I just go to YouTube and search haddenhailers and it shows his ca finish video.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, will watch it tomorrow. I noticed when turning and sanding CA finish, when it gets hot from sanding that it smears, and turns filthy. Thats why i gave up. Now i will try again.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 15, 2014)

NYWoodturner, I've heard about using thin foam but never given it a try. I'll get a couple sheets from Hobby Lobby (great store here) and follow your procedure. Probably will have questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, gotta get it nice and wet... Ca and heat aren't friends. I buff with 0000 steel wool before applying CA, then once I get 10+ coats, I wet sand with 2000, then a rubbing compound for car paint, then a chrome polish, then I buff with my white diamond buffing wheel

I think he mentions in the video to use Viva brand paper towels... I tried with others and had terrible results, Viva really is the best if you can get them over there


----------



## SENC (Oct 15, 2014)

Andrews video is great. Also look for some videos by Wingerts Woodworks... as I recall there are 2 or 3 in the series. Aaron has a slightly different method. All agree that Viva paper towels are best, if you can find them over there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 15, 2014)

I always use paper towels. Been using Kirkland brand from Costco without any kind of print and I use the "backside" of the towel .


----------



## Strider (Nov 5, 2014)

Great thread! 
Unrelated to this topic, I saw a video on Youtube- a man takes some baking soda and mixes it with CA, gets rock hard, but clear compund.


----------

